# JSP Anmeldung



## Sebastian23 (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Web Projekt mit Java Server Pages in Netbeans zu entwickeln und komme mit der Anmeldungssache nicht klar heißt bei mir, das alle einen Teil der Seite sehen können und sich für einen bestimmten Teil einmal melden müssen und sich dann währed der ganzen"Sitzung" darin bewegen können.

weitere Tatsachen sind:

- jeder kann sich als Benutzer registrieren(wird in db4o Dantenbank gespeichert)
- es gibt nur "regiestriete bzw. angemeldete" Benutzer und nicht "angemeldete" Benutzer kein admin oder ähnliches
- wenn möglich ohne cookies

Wenn mir irgendjemand ein passendes Beispiel liefern könnte oder mir anders helfen kann wäre ich sehr froh. 

Ich bin übrigens blutiger Anfänger in dieser Sache d.h. wenn möglich, wenn ihr mir helfen wollt, sehr genau beschreiben. 

Danke


----------



## homer65 (23. Okt 2009)

Man kann ein Objekt in die Session schreiben:

```
session.setAttribute("ticket",ticket);
```
und in anderen Seiten wieder auslesen:

```
Ticket ticket = (Ticket) session.getAttribute("ticket");
```


----------



## Sebastian23 (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

dake erst mal für die Antwort

ich hab das jetzt mal versucht und zwar wenn die Anmeldung erfolgreich ist setze ich einen wert:

[DUKE] 
Boolean login = true;

session.setAttribute("Login", login);
[/DUKE]

und lese ihn dann beim öffnen der "nicht öffentlichen" Seiten aus mit:

[DUKE] 
Boolean wert = (Boolean)session.getAttribute("Login");

 if(wert== true)

[/DUKE]

allerdingsbekomme ich dann immer eine NullPointer Exception vieleich könnt ihr mir weiter helfen warum das so ist

Danke


----------



## bronks (23. Okt 2009)

Sebastian23 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> [DUKE]
> Boolean wert = (Boolean)session.getAttribute("Login");
> 
> ...


Besser wäre es, wenn Du auf

```
if(wert!=null)
```
prüfen würdest, da Du das SessionAttrubute (ich meine) nur dann setzt, wenn sich jemand erfolgreich angemeldet hat. Initial ist es null und wenn Du dann auf true vergleichst, dann kassierst Du eine NullPointerException.


----------



## Sebastian23 (24. Okt 2009)

Genau ich setze das SessionAttribute sobald die Anmeldung erfolgreich ist. Wenn ich das Attribute auf der gleichen Seite wieder mit session.getAttribute auslese dann kann ich den wert auch wirklich wieder auslesen und erhalte den vorher gesetzten wert.

Wenn ich allerdings den wert auf einer anderen Seite zu überprüfen der Anmeldung ebenfalls mit session.getAttribute
auslesen möchte ist da nichts mehr gespeichert bzw. steht nur noch null drin mein Problem ist es also den wert bzw. das session Objekt auf einen andere Seite zu übertragen.Vieleicht weiß jemand dazu eine Lösung


----------



## bronks (24. Okt 2009)

Sebastian23 hat gesagt.:


> ... Wenn ich allerdings den wert auf einer anderen Seite zu überprüfen der Anmeldung ebenfalls mit session.getAttribute auslesen möchte ist da nichts mehr gespeichert bzw. steht nur noch null drin mein Problem ist es also den wert bzw. das session Objekt auf einen andere Seite zu übertragen.Vieleicht weiß jemand dazu eine Lösung


Das passiert in Deiner lokalen Entwicklungsumgebung? 

Welche Softwareversionen verwendest Du?


----------



## Sebastian23 (24. Okt 2009)

Also meine IDE ist NetBeans 6.7.1 und testen tue ich es im Moment mit dem in Netbeans integrierten Glasfish Server V3 lokal auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## Sebastian23 (25. Okt 2009)

Hab es hinbekommen mußte einfach noch die session übergeben mit z.B. encodeURL.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

